# Red laying eggs?



## BAD ANDY (Oct 31, 2003)

I have a red that is in mating colors. It has no mate but it has made a nest and layed eggs. Is this normal for a fish to do this with out a male? I got rid of the eggs cause it was protecting them and making the others unruly. And now everything is calm. I just think it is weird that this could happen has anybody else had this happen or have any ideas on how it could?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Provide a picture next time (if you can).


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

what color were the eggs?


----------



## BAD ANDY (Oct 31, 2003)

light brown it was hard to tell the difference but it wasn't sand and didn't look like sh*t. I find it odd If i can find any more of them i will take pictures. I just had to get rid of them before my tern killed her. She was being too aggresive for her own good.


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

yeah id try and take pics if it happens again...


----------



## hughie (Sep 7, 2003)

BAD ANDY said:


> It has no mate but it has made a nest and layed eggs. I got rid of the eggs cause it was protecting them and making the others unruly.


 How do you know one of the others wasnt a the male? How long did you leave them for???


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

In my experience I have never seen a RB spawn without having a mate to fertilize the eggs. Did you see them spawn? They may have spawnned during the night. The male was guards the eggs after spawnning.


----------



## BAD ANDY (Oct 31, 2003)

The only reason I think it was alone is that it was the only one displaying mating colors. And from what I assume I only one is in mating colors only one wants to breed. If I dont rearrange the tank for a while it will make a nest and just hover over it protecting the territory. I still have no reds showing intrest spawning my next largest red is 6". Is that even big enough to be mature?


----------

